# fish recipes



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

What fish recipes do you have and use what are your favorite ones please feel free to share them I'm looking for some new ways to cook my fish I'm getting bored of the same old thing so I would love to try something new


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I prefer to mix one cup of everyday flour with one full can of beer. The consistency is just right to dip the fillets in and deep fry in very hot peanut oil. Season the fillets before dipping into the batter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> What fish recipes do you have and use what are your favorite ones please feel free to share them I'm looking for some new ways to cook my fish I'm getting bored of the same old thing so I would love to try something new


What is "the same old thing?" Fried fish?

You can:
bake it
steam it
smoke it
pickle it
bottle it
make chowder
make patties

or eat it raw like Nor-tah


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Only the saltwater fishies go down raw!! :lol: 
I plan on trying this soon.
http://www.campchef.com/blog/?p=848


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Only the saltwater fishies go down raw!! :lol:
> ...............................


Freshwater eel sushi?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry I should have been more specific I either smoke them or fry them I'm just would like some new marinades to smoke them as I lost my smoker cookbook


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ooops!! I have had the freshwater eel stuff.  

BBBD,
I think that recipe gumbo gave you looks awesome. Sounds like you liked it too. Something I have heard is good is to soak the fillets in orange juice concentrate then smoke.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yes gumbos recipe was amazing im craving more and i will have to try the orange juice idea never thought of that thanks guys for your help


----------

